# Witch Playlist



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm looking for songs about witches, voodoo, witchcraft, spells. I think i have a decent playlist already. Please let me know of any songs that i've missed that fit the theme. I listen to mostly metal, friends/partygoers not so much. so i try to mix it up a bit some classic rock, techno, whatever as long as its witchy>

Alphabetical by Artist

Beggars Opera- The Witch
Betty Lavette - Witchcraft In The Air
Bloc Party - Hunting For Witches
Bodycount - Black Voodoo Sex
Borealis - Witch's Chant
Carl Douglas - Witchfinder General 
Cathedral - Hopkins (The Witchfinder General)
Cathedral - Voodoo Fire
Cramps, The - Big Black Witchcraft Rock
Dave Gardner - Mad Witch 
Donovan - Season of The Witch
Dr. Hook - Marie Lavaux
Eagles, The - Witchy Women
Elvenking - Witches Gather
Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon
Get Well Soon - Witches! Witches! Rest Now in the Fire
Ghoul - Baron Samedi
Ghoultown - Southern Witch 
Godsmack - Voodoo
Hap Palmer - Witches Brew 
Hillbilly Casino - Voodoo Doll 
Iron Maiden - Moonchild
Jethro Tull - Witches Promise
Jim Stafford - Swamp Witch
John McGale - Voodoo Moon
Jon Fogerty - Wicked Old Witch
King Diamond - Cross of Baron Samedi
King Diamond - Louisiana Darkness
Kind Diamond - Salem
King Diamond - Voodoo
Kip Tyler - She's My Witch
Lords of Acid - Voodoo U
Louis Prima and Keely Smith - That Old Black Magic
Lynard Skynard - Voodoo Lake
Marilyn Manson - I Put a Spell OnYou
Meliah Rage - The Witching
Monster Magnet - Witches
MDFMK - Witch Hunt 
Moving Sidewalks, The - Crimson witch
Nosferatu - The Wiccaman
Not Moving - Baron Samedi
October Country - My Girlfriend is a Witch
Prodigy, The - Voodoo People
Rattles - The Witch 
Redbone - The Witch Queen of New Orleans
Rush - Witch Hunt Santana- Black Magic Women
Screeming Jay Hawkins - I Put A Spell On You
Sonny Richard's Panics with Cindy And Misty-The Voo Doo Walk
Spiders, The - Witchcraft 
Steeleye Span - The Twelve Witches 
Sublime - Santeria
Superpitcher - Voodoo 
Tampa Red - The Witchin' Hour 
Venom - Don't Burn The Witch
Vision Bleak,The - A Witch is Born
Vision Bleak,The - Cannibal Witch
Vision Bkeak,The - Dreams in the Witchhouse
Witchcraft - Chylde of Fire
Witchcraft - Witchcraft

FULL ALBUMS

Blood Ceremony- Living with Ancients
Blood Ceremony - The Eldrich Dark
Blood Ceremony - Blood Ceremony

(Blood Ceremony is a Canadian Witch Metal/Rock Band)

BRUXA - EYE ON EVERYBODY

(Bruxa is a "Witchhouse" Electronic Band)
*Thanks to everyone who contributed to the list  Dinosaur1972, Thanks Miles Joseph Baggs, The Metal Madman,Thumpingmoonlight*

-


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

kmfdm - witch hunt
hap palmer - witches brew
just to name a few off the top of my head not know if your going for creepy or bubbly or in between


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

Joseph Baggs said:


> kmfdm - witch hunt
> hap palmer - witches brew
> just to name a few off the top of my head not know if your going for creepy or bubbly or in between


The Hap Palmer one is not really to my liking but im going to add it to the original list anyway, it is 100% witch themed so it gets in. Also i assume your talking about MDFMK not KMFDM... or is there 2 versions?


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

These links should be helpful.


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

mdfmk and kmfdm there the same band give and take a few member so i usely just always say kmfdm all the time regardless which one it is


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Perhaps some tracks from the soundtrack of "The Craft"











Also check out a group called Witches In Bikinis


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Steeleye Span, an electric folk band had a few: Allison Gross, The Good Witch, The Twelve Witches, The Two Magicians, and I think one or two others. I guess they kind of sound like Voltaire, if you need a fairly modern comparison.I'd listen to Twelve first, since it is more rock-like and has a very strong rhythm and guitar, and it might appeal more to you.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Hillbilly casino- voodoo doll (also not exactly the same but its the next track on the same album. “devil comes to town")


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

For between-track sound bites, use Vincent Price's "Secrets of Witchcraft and Magic", which is an amazing double-album from 1969. Or Louise Huebner's "Seduction Through Witchcraft" (also 1969 ... big year for witches, I guess).

Donovan's "Wild Witch Lady" is a nice change of pace from his famous "Season of the Witch". Scratch it and use Vanilla Fudge's "Season of the Witch" instead. Or Lou Rawls' version. Kristin Chenowith does a good "Witchy Woman".

Ghoultown - Southern Witch (horrorbilly)
Charlie Spivak Orchestra - It's Witchery (old timey)
Dave Gardner - Mad Witch (60's garage rock)
The Rattles - The Witch (hmm... hard to describe)
Carl Douglas - Witchfinder General (kickass 70's funk)
Tampa Red - The Witchin' Hour (old timey blues)
The Spiders - Witchcraft (50's doowop)
Eartha Kitt - I'd Rather be Burned as a Witch (big band awesome)
October Country - My Girlfriend Is a Witch (60's psychadelic) (also covered by Cattanooga Cats)
Jim Stafford - Swamp Witch (60's garage rock)
Lene Lovich - The Wicked Witch

Check insurgent's "Rest In Pieces Volume 2" also in this forum for a few more witch songs. I'll add more later ... lunchtime is over!


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

getting quite a nice list together


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Great selection!  thank you for posting


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

There was a doom metal band called Witchcraft that did some songs you might like. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE68udXLHgI (here are the lyrics: http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/witchcraft6181/witchcraft.html)

Actually, go to the Darklyrics and do a search for witch or witchcraft. I think you will be happy. Not my taste (I like elevator music), but definitely widened my musical horizons.


----------



## The Metal Madman (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

Not metal, but "Black Magic" by Astrud Gilberto? 
And some heavier ones, "The Wiccaman" - Nosferatu, "Burn The Witch" - Queens of the Stone Age, "The Witch Is Dead" - Wednesday 13/Frankenstein Drag Queens.


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

updated the play list today, still looking for more voodoo/witch songs


----------

